# Travel 1 piece fly rods



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn, that's odd. Did they not come with their tubes?


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

One came with a rod sock. I guess I could make a pvc tube and just put the rod in the sock into the tube. Or find some thin foam sheets and cut it and feed the strips into the pvc.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Where did you get the rods? All the ones I have seen have had a factory loomis tube. Kind of weird it doesn't have one.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

The one pieces did? I know 4 and 2 piece rods do. I got them off Craigslist but still brand new. One had a sock and one had plastic sock with bubble wrap on the end


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

My Hardy Proaxis came with its own tube.

Best bet is this: http://globalflyfisher.com/rod-building-rods/diy-rod-tubes


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Just went to lowes. Ended up putting this off. They didn't have an offset adapter piece. I would like to have one at the end so my reel will fit too and I won't have to take it apart every time.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just buy a piece of pvc. My cross current pro 1's came new with a sock, no tube. All my hardy's have their own tube but they are nothing more than cloth covered pvc


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Just buy a piece of pvc. My cross current pro 1's came new with a sock, no tube. All my hardy's have their own tube but they are nothing more than cloth coveted pvc


That's what I will eventually do I think. Was trying to find an "eccentric coupler" but I guess you may have to order one. This way I can get the reel in too.


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

Just for protection in the truck I would make one out of PVC pipe for about $10-15, as to the reel I always take mine off and clean the reel seat after use anyway to prevent possible corrosion and put it back on when I am ready to hit the water again. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> My Hardy Proaxis came with its own tube.
> 
> Best bet is this: http://globalflyfisher.com/rod-building-rods/diy-rod-tubes


Wait does the hardy have a reel spot too? Maybe I can buy one of theirs


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jfack said:


> Wait does the hardy have a reel spot too? Maybe I can buy one of theirs


Nope...just a tube and sock.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Loomis does not supply tubes for the one piece NRX, just the sock. Light schedule 20 PVC makes a good local carry tube. Cardboard shipping tubes are good also.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd order the sock from Loomis for the other one piece. Most all tubes anyways, be it PVC or aluminum have no liner in it and they expect you have the rod in a sock to prevent scuffs. The either search around online for a 1 piece tube(s) or do as these guys say above and make them. I'd also do what Capt Dave suggested (Welcome Capt Dave to the Fly Fishing Board Btw!  ) and forget about looking for a 1 piece rod/reeds case (that'd just look weird!).

You need to bring those bad boys over and let's see how they cast and see you in action, casting them. I'd like to see you get the most out of them!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

How long is that rod?


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> How long is that rod?


8'10


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

Get a schedule 40 1-1/2" PVC pipe and two end caps from Lowe's or Home Depot. No need to glue the ends on.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

noahvale said:


> Get a schedule 40 1-1/2" PVC pipe and two end caps from Lowe's or Home Depot. No need to glue the ends on.


Be careful with the ends or you'll never get them off even without glue


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

thanks guys, for sure gonna just go with the pvc. probably going to find some thin foam material and cut long strips, roll it and shove it in the pvc so i don't need to put a rod sock on all the time. then quit being lazy and just take the reel off lol. I usually leave a fly on and break my bvk down in half and throw it on my back truck seat when i do some land pooning.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I peeled back the outer fabric on a rod tube from a big company and inside was a piece of ACE hardware pvc. Branding and upc intact.


----------



## noahvale (May 24, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Be careful with the ends or you'll never get them off even without glue


I started to mention that. I sand down one end of the pipe so that the cap will come off easily.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

noahvale said:


> I started to mention that. I sand down one end of the pipe so that the cap will come off easily.


I did the same on tubes I am using to keep 
tarpon leaders straight. It seemed to work but out on the water we had to bang the edge on a corner to get it off


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

So I like to have my rods lined and already have the first fly I think I'm gonna use when I go out. I don't think this needs much "how to" but if you have a spare 4 piece rod tube hanging around (this was my redington tube), knock the cap off, get a coupler and glue em up. I used 1.5" pvc then a 1.5 to2" coupler and had to hollow the 2"side out just a hair to get the redington tube to fit. 

I'll just use a rod sock inside it for now but to add to my laziness I plan on finding some long thin foam to roll and stuff in there to not need a sock. Could spray paint it to look nice but I think the crappy look may be less likely to get stolen lol.
View attachment 2502


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I've used PVC rod tubes as long as I can remember. Forget about offset brackets. The best bet is to get a 9' 3" piece of 6" ID tubing so you can just throw the rod in there with the reel on it. Other than stuffing a 4" thick block of soft foam in the tip end, don't line it with anything because that just makes it hard to clean the grit out of the lining and can make it difficult to slide the rod in because the eyelets catch on the lining. Keep the rod in a cheap rod sock to prevent scratches. The PVC is softer than the epoxy/graphite and will not scratch the rod as long as you keep a layer of soft fabric between the walls of the tube and any surface grit on the rod. A 9' tube is very ungainly, so it is best to strap it on a roof rack for transport if at all possible. Surveyors store equipment in tubes all the time and they have tube caps that accept locks to discourage pilferage. 

Nate


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

If anyone wants that rod tube 2 posts up im giving it away for FREE. No longer have the 1 piece nrx so I have no use for it. Pick up in Bradenton.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Just got spoken for. Thanks guys


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I have used a schedule 40, 2" internal diameter PVC tube for my 3 piece Sage RPLX for the last 20 years with no issues. I just leave it in the sock and put foam on both end caps. One end cap is the standard rounded end the other end is a small sewer clean out fitting that screws on and off. With a one piece you could probably go with a smaller diameter pipe the only catch would be if they make a sewer clean out in that smaller size.


----------

